# When is a chemical pregnancy considered a Miscarraige



## nicole136

Hi guys
just wondering when is a CP called a miscarraige? I had one last month at 5 weeks :cry:

I was wondering how many weeks you have to be pregnant before its classed as a MC 

thanks


----------



## Linzi

Hi hun Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Im not sure how far along I was, I think Dr would have said 6 weeks as I started bleeding 6 weeks after my last period, and he just said early miscarriage. He never mentioned a chemical pregnancy to me but I don't know what the defenition of either is.

sorry Im not much help
:hugs: xxx

ETA

think they're one in the same hun, taken from wiki:

"Very early miscarriages&#8212;those that occur before the sixth week LMP (since the woman's Last Menstrual Period)&#8212;are medically termed early pregnancy loss[2] or chemical pregnancy"


----------



## thumbshoes

First of all- I am SO sorry to hear of your losses ladies. :hugs: 

My DR in both of my miscarriages called them early miscarriages and never used the term chemical pregnancy. I found the term and the meaning on my own doing tons of research on early miscarraiges.

Chemical pregnancy basically is a medical term for very early miscarriage.. it's chemical because it can only be detected through urine or blood tests but cannot detect a heartbeat and/or be seen with an ultrasound.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I personally hate the term "chemical pregnancy" to me if you get pregnant then go on to lose its a miscarriage, my doc has never used that term in front of me and only ever referred to it as early miscarriage.

So sorry.xxxxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

I thought it was a chemical pregnancy when you get BFP before AF is due but then AF comes along pretty much on time

I had a m/c at 5.5 weeks - I'd gone to A & E because I'd had spotting for a couple of days - they did tests at the Early Pregnancy Unit and I had to go back 2 days later for most tests where they compare HCG levels. The nurse there said something like "this will be an inevitable miscarriage because it is a non-viable pregnancy" - she said she knew that because of the progesterone levels being so low. 

I also don't like the term chemical. I think if you've had a BFP then you feel a strong emotional impact however far along it is. 

x


----------



## thumbshoes

I don't either... my DR never used it with me and always treated my miscarraiges as a serious loss to me. I am thankful for that. I really think chemical pregnancy is medical jargon that really isn't of any use to me. 

Even if I knew of my pregnancies before AF and then still got her... thats as much of a loss to me as any- IMO


----------



## mlyn26

Yes CP is when you get a positive BEFORE AF due, say 3 weeks 4 days preg for example but then 'come on' your period. So 5 weeks is not actually a CP, its classed a miscarriage. TBH, a CP is equally as devastating for people but think its just a way to distinguish a difference if that makes sense. x


----------



## mummyto3

hi hun i ahd 2 mc at 4 weeka and dr neve said they were chemical i think if u get a possitive and u lose the baby then its a miscarage x that what my gp told me i think cp is the ciical term for eary loss x


----------



## nicole136

Oh I see, so a +ve BFP before AF due then you go on to bleed as if AF. After a missed AF is considered MC....

Thats what im thinking! but equally distressing.

thanks for help


----------



## Lucina

Thats how I understood it too,that it was a BFP before AF due but that AF turned up on time.


----------



## nicole136

I got my :BFP:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG that's amazing hun, congrats.xxx


----------



## sequeena

I had a chemical on the weekend and I was 4 weeks 4 days, the doc said it was a very early miscarriage.


----------



## gw76

Hi Ladies,
I think I am heading for a chemical pregnancy....

AF was due on Friday (Oct 1) Did a Clearblue digital (the one that tells you how many weeks) and it got PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS - great, wonderful 

Then today, for no reason at all - I tested and go NOT PREGNANT!! What the heck? AF is 2 days late - got a BFP yesterday...It's not going to be good is it?

Knowing what is coming - is anyone else O- blood type? With my last mc (2007 - 7weeks) I had to get a antibody shot, not sure if I will have to again - anyone know?


----------



## Vickieh1981

I hate the term. Any loss is a miscarriage. It makes it sound like it was some dodgy chemical reaction

I lost my little bean at 5 weeks and the hospital called it an early miscarriage.


----------



## Im a mama

Hi ladies, let me apologize to all of you for your losses, as well as for posting here if I shouldn't. I haven't had a miscarriage, and just found out that I am pregnant; I tested 2 days after my missed period. I feel like I should be through the moon with excitment but I'm just afraid of loosing the baby. If I may tell you why I'm so afraid, maybe you could tell me what you think. At 8 DPO I had some dark red/brown mucus and a clot pass after using the bathroom. I thought my period had come 4 days early and wrote off my month. I even put in a tampon! This was in the afternoon, and when I got home from work I noticed when I went to change the tampon that it was barely saturated. I put in a panty liner and spotted pinkish/brown for the next few days...up to yesterday in fact, when I tested and go a +. The spotting has stopped as of this morning, but I also feel like the only symptom I had is diminishing...sore breasts. While still sore, they aren't as full or heavy feeling as they once were. I have a bit of a 'seasick' feeling, but I think it's nerves and not nausea, and I am having some very mild cramping. So many people are telling me that this is all normal, but I thought I'd seek the help of someone who has experienced this type of lose that can shed some light on my symptoms. Thanks so much in advanced to all of you.


----------

